

People Looking for Google on Ask.com - dpapathanasiou
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/12/people-looking-for-google-on-askcom.html

======
Krond
Most search data looks like this becuase the long tail is so massively long
and the intersection of common terms falls to simple, broad, and popular
terms.

------
aston
Yahoo and Google went ahead and removed the other's entry from their "top
terms" lists.

